# Would this show color go with my horse? Please help!



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, I have been showing in a lighter (but not quite lime) green for the past few years. However, I just made a horse change, so do I need to make a color change? In other words, would this color green:










Go with a buckskin of about this color?:










Or should I change my show colors? :-(

Please help cuz I can't decide!!! :-o

Thanks!!
ShadowSpazzz


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say yes, if money prevails. However, one way to tell: take a photo of the horse tacked up. Make it a close up shot and a distant shot. You and a friend look at it and see what you think. Try and manufacture different lighting if posisble (times of day/indoor).


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a little to limey for my taste. I'd go with a darker green
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i have seen lime green work on some buckskins and others not so much but 2 colors that seem to look amazing on them are red and purple


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of lime green, but just wanted to say your horse is beautiful. You almost don't want a loud color that would take attention away from the horse.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah well the thing is I don't really have the money to change my color.. :/


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm..how about a turquiose? I like the looks of this shirt (in blue) Hobby Horse Clothing Co. - Wonderland Super Slinky LTD. What do you guys think??


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Is the pic of the saddle pad you posted the *actual* color that you all ready own?
I might be the odd man out here, but I think that kind of "mossy" green would look really nice on a buckskin! 
Very earthy, and would not detract from your horse.... :wink: 
And you would save money.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

No, it's not the ACTUAL color, the color I'd want is a little bit more "earthy". And I agree, I like the green


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a big green fan any way, just about any shade or tone...
Like jdw said, take some pics all tacked up, might make it much easier to decide.
Don't forget to post pics for us to see too!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I'll try too when the weather gets better!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like a plan! 
Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

The turquoise looks good, red purple might work. The green is good but like SpiritedLittleCopperSpots I am too a great green fan. :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would look for earth tones for him if I were you.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

I have bright green(neon) for my liver chestnut mare. I like it. I think this would go well.


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I think I might go for the mossy green. Thanks everybody!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

My daughter wanted to go with lime green (her favorite color). It wasn't available anywhere in town, so we ended up with purple. Later, after we decided that purple was her color, I bought this particular pad. Personally, I love it!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oooh, what about a deep burnt orange?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to say, I don't like the thought of green (ESPECIALLY a lime green) on a palomino. But if you're short on money, it might just be more worth it to keep all your stuff.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Is the pic of the saddle pad you posted the *actual* color that you all ready own?
> I might be the odd man out here, but I think that kind of "mossy" green would look really nice on a buckskin!
> Very earthy, and would not detract from your horse.... :wink:
> And you would save money.


I think so too!! That's why I suggested taking some pics and looking at them just to be objective. I love this color!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually, he's a buckskin, but I'll probably used a darker green anyway. I agree, lime green would NOT look good.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Oooh, what about a deep burnt orange?


Ooh I agree, that would ought to look flashy!! 

Or you could go Navy blue, or maybe Aqua, Magenta, or Gold..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Id go with purple or sky blue....


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oooh, what about "periwinkle" you know that not quite blue not quite purple colour? Like this:

http://www.islandsfabric.com/main/CSF-012_px.jpg


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Huh..maybe periwinkle. That's a cool color lol!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Huh..maybe periwinkle. That's a cool color lol!


I think it would define his colour really nicely, it's my favorite colour at the moment..lol :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Purple, turquoise and light blue look best on buckskins. I do love lime green, but it is not their colour. My mare is allll purple except for her blue reins. She's about the same shade as your horse and looks the absolute BEST in turquoise or bright blue.


----------

